# Am I Now Dependant On These Pills To Function



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey everyone, I have been on a anti-anxiety/sedative fro the last three weeks called Alepam/Oxazepam. Its says on the bottle to take one to two tablets twice daily and ive been taking just two tablets every night to go to sleep.I had to get a refill yesterday and the doctor told me I shouldnt take these pills long term because I may become dependant on them. The doctor put the fear of god into me that maybe I already was dependant on them, So that night I tried to go to sleep without taking any pills.It was aweful!!! I layed there for 2 hours and could not get to sleep, finally at 12.30am I broke down. I had an anxiety attck with uncontrollable tears, I simply could not function and felt like I was doomed. I tried for another 30min to work my way through it but I couldnt. So in the end I took my two pills and 40min later was fast asleep.I am really scared I have now become dependant on these pills to sleep, and function through life. Or are you supposed to slowly lower the dose to like 1.5 for a while, then 1 for a while, then 0.5 and then nothing. I really have no idea what im doing with these pills and if I am dependant on them what do I do. I am now terrified I wont be able to cope not on the pills







I have woken up today felling lousy, i want to cry, dont want to eat, just dont feel right at all







.Poo Pea


----------



## 21715 (Oct 3, 2006)

Oxazepam is a benzodiazapine. they can be addictive but many people take them for years to get through life. When my hormones died i had terrible insomnia and needed 60mg of temazepam to sleep and yup I'm still taking this huge dose 1 year later, sometimes we just have to do what we have to to get through life. There are tapering methods to get off these drugs but if your stressed I wouldn't worry about it now you need sleep. Sleep deprivation can make you crazy and panicky. Take the meds relax.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

How were you sleeping before you started taking the drug? Would not sleeping or worrying about something cause an anxiety attack before you were taking the drug? Did a really bad nights sleep before you take medication have you wake up feeling lousy? I've had a night without much sleep and felt lousy, not right, and didn't want to eat, and that is without any medication issues.If you stop a drug that is fixing a problem and the problem comes back that isn't always dependance. It just means it is a long-term problem that is not going to go away on it's own after three weeks.I'm not sure what you had were withdrawl symptoms or not. Sometimes there is "symptom bounce back" where the symptoms come back a bit worse than they were when you took something happens with a lot of drugs, and it may be that more than full dependance/withdrawl. I mean Tylenol can cause that. Sometimes people get headaches every day because they take Tylenol for the symptom bounce back headaches which gives them another symptom bounce back headache. Now I get non-drug induced chronic daily headaches, and I can get really adament about not taking medication for my headaches because I don't want the doctor telling me I have headaches because I take medication for a headache. It may be silly, but when I need prescription medication for the headaches I do not want to be told to go a month without Tylenol first.Getting yourself worried and anxious about anything (like maybe I'm too dependant on this drug) is something that could cause a bad anxiety attack and a sleepless night all on it's own. Especially if you have anxiety issues to start with. Did you go to bed feeling calm and sleepy, or did you go to be worried you wouldn't be able to sleep? If you are worried you can't sleep you can have a restless anxious night even when no medications were ever taken at any time to help you sleep.Anywho. I would call the doctor or pharmacist and discuss this with them. That you were taking less than they prescribed may make it less likely you are really dependant on them. Usually things like I take more pills than I am supposed to in order to get any effect is more of a dependancy thing than when I stop taking the pills the problem I was taking them for comes back. When my asthma is bad and I miss a dose of my medication I really notice that I didn't take my medication. That isn't dependancy, IMO.Usually I see tapering off with these things as the way to stop them rather than cold turkey. People taking very high doses of these medications can taper and get off them. It isn't once you are dependent you are stuck forever, and depending on your problems and how chronic they are you may need long term treatment even if you get dependant. There is a new prescription sleeping pill I've seen advertized that isn't supposed to have dependancy problems. Maybe you should be put on that or a different medication. There are drugs like Buspar for anxiety that do not cause the same sort of dependancy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

Poo - I know that you have posted on this forum before so, forgive me, cos I'm not sure whether you are also on an anti-depressant. If you are having or were having major issues with sleep (which I had, as I spiralled into depression about this time last year) - you perhaps should be talking to your doctor and/or psychiatrist about medication for depression/anxiety ie an anti-depressant. I was taking both an anti-d and a valium derivative and like you, couldn't get off to sleep without the latter.Don't beat yourself up unduly - yes, they are addictive but I was on them and as I got better mentally, eventually came off altogether I am still on 30mg of anti-d (mitrazapene) nightly and am likely to remain on that in the medium term. It took me about 4 months to come off the valium (sorry, can't remember exactly which drug it was) completely but was down to only a 2mg dose nightly for quite some few weeks.I think you need to have a very frank conversation with your doctor about issues surrounding this insomnia - at the end of the day, these tablets are really only symptomatic relief whereas the anti-d's address a chemical inbalance. Yes, I know they have had rotten press (particularly Prozac) but they do have a role to play and frankly, without mine, I'd be dead!!!!Good luck - but please don't beat yourself up - until you have had a chance to have a really in-depth conversation about your long-term mental health - I'd say getting a night's sleep is by far the most important thing and if that means taking these tablets for a few weeks - then do that!!Good luck - remember we are always here for a chat and I really have been there got the t-shirt!!Sue xxxx


----------



## 19493 (Sep 26, 2006)

I concur with all the advice that has already been given. I will simply add that when I take my anti-axiety meds for any period of time, say for a consecutive week or two, it does take me a couple of days to "ween" off of them. I accept this as part of the "ritual" and I don't allow it to play mind games with me. Don't let yourself stress over this. If you need to take the meds, please take them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

Well said Mary AnnSue


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

After seeing that doctor I feel really bad for being on them, and really scared of dependance. I cut the does down to 1.5 tablets last night so im taking 22mg. After one week on 1.5 I was thinkg of going down to 1 tablet. Im not to keen to go any less than 1.I agree that if you feel you need to take them,a dn they are helping, them keep taking them. I guess I am a little scared that whilst they might be helping right now, what are they doing to me in the long term. I cant stay on them forever and what will I do when I am no longer allowed to take them.I was thinking that surely there are some anti-anxiety meds a person can take long term, or something safe someone can take that can help them sleep. The thing I wonder though is they say these things dont create a dependance, but how could they not. If they work, and help you feel better and get you off to sleep why would u stop taking them, adn if you did, then what ever was in them to hekp you, you are longer taking and you should therefore go back to what you were before you started taking them???Or maybe I just think to much. I put so much pressure on myself to be "normal" and be able to do everything. I hate not being in control







Poo Pea


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

At times I feel like im a hidious, weird freak.I have:-IBS-Varicose Veins-Hemi's-Tinnitus-Cyclic Neutropinia-Emtionally flawed and need sedatives-Fatigue, foggy mind-One other thing im to embarrassed to say-and a history that still affects me to this dayDoes anyone ever sit there and ask "why me". I mean im only 25 years old and I wonder what my body is going to be like when im 50. I just wish things could be different


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

Poo Pea - don't be so hard on yourself - who the hell is "normal" whatever that is. I'll give you an example - 4 mates (including me) are going for a meal tomorrow - we are all reasonable looking successful women who have, between us, raised 9 wonderful kids - look closer; one is going through a horrendous divorce, one has Multiple sclerosis, one is remission from cancer and one (me) is on medication for depression - nobody is "perfect" - secret I've found at the grand old age of 44 is to make the very best of whatever is chucked at you - as they say "there is no dress rehersal for life".Good luck - you'll be grand.Sue


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I thought I mentioned there were other options you could talk to the doctor about.Buspar is an antianxiety drug that is not addictive. It is similar to antidepressants but works on another receptor. It may make IBS better. I was given this for IBS. I don't have anxiety issues.They can use tricyclic antidepressants for sleep sometimes and they are not addictive. They can use other SSRI's for anxiety but they do not tend to promote sleep like the tricyclics do. Depending on your IBS these may help that as well.There is a new drug out on the ads on TV that is a new sleeping pill that says it is non addictive. I'll google and see if I can find the name. Here is a CNN news article on it http://money.cnn.com/2005/08/08/news/inter...akeda/index.htm It is really new, it just hit the pharmacy shelves last month.Finally IF you ran into problems of dependance (some people do, not everyone does, we have people here who take the same low dose of these types of med for decades and never run into problems) they will wean you off them gradually and then give you another medication. They won't just stop the prescription and leave you to cold turkey withdraw and never ever give you any medication ever again. Really that disaster will never happen.Try not to let the catestrophic thinking get to you. That doesn't help. Yes and I know that is easier said than done, but you don't need to be feeding the anxiety any more than it already is







I know they try to scare people about these meds. They don't want you taking them when you don't need them to get high and they don't want you upping your dose and all that. Those are the things that tend to get you in trouble. If you take the lowest dose you need only when you need it you should be fine. However, many people use them without dependance issues. You don't know for certain you will run into problems. K


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Poo Pea:At times I feel like im a hidious, weird freak.I have:-IBS-Varicose Veins-Hemi's-Tinnitus-Cyclic Neutropinia-Emtionally flawed and need sedatives-Fatigue, foggy mind-One other thing im to embarrassed to say-and a history that still affects me to this dayDoes anyone ever sit there and ask "why me". I mean im only 25 years old and I wonder what my body is going to be like when im 50. I just wish things could be different


None of the things you mentioned are terminal so you will learn to manage and in time get better. It sounds like you are just starting out on your journey so of course it seems hopeless and scary. I have IBS-D for 15 years and have only started trying something other than Imodium. Unlike you I find the experimentation of pharmaceuticals very exciting and it gives me more hope than ever. Understand that all drugs are not bad and if it helps your condition you will be better off in the long run. If it does not help you move on to somthing else. One thing I learned is to not feel sorry for yourself. Everyone has his or her own demons to battle and if given the choice to exchange yours with someone else you would probably keep your own. I am currently experimenting with anti-depressants and am going to try probiotics very soon. I have also tried Mikeâ€™s CBT with limited success but may seek some one on one counseling. With the help of this site and the great people on it we will overcome this silly disease.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

Pooman, well said - just wanted to pick up on your comment "I am currently experimenting with anti-depressants" - do remember that it takes 6/8 weeks for any beneficial effects to "kick in" - (though you may be lucky and their effects work sooner - just summat to bear in mind) also be wary to swapping about too much - give the one you are on time to work, also, if you are changing, give your system at least a week (and follow your Dr's advice on this one) before you start another or you might end up with some serious side-effects.Good luck to you too.I'm on Mitrazapene for depression which has been fantastic.Sue


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey Pooman,I do sit down sometimes and remeber.... someone out there has it worse than me, and there is alot i should be greatful for. The things is though I have not fully disclosed my life and hitory. I can promise you the things I have seen and had to endure are things no one should ever have to go through. I think you are right, one does have to just tackle it and we will get over it..... but for me there is no one "it". There are some superfical things that i let get to me when I shouldnt, but there are also some very serious things that take time to heal. These days Im not as fused about my IBS, as I am some other things, i think some of these other things affect my IBS. i have infact been a sufferer of IBS for 15 years. For me my key problems are the tinnitus, cyclic neutropina and my past.Yes unfortunatley we do all have demons, i wish it werent the case but we do. The thing about these demons each of us has is; how is bad each demon, and how badly does it affect you physically and emotionally.I do appreciate what you said, and I appreciate where you are comming from but teh truth of it is, as a human being from time to time i am going to feel a little sorry for myself, because whilst you might not know it I have been delt a bit of a ruff and scary hand at times. Although I forever try to approach each life experiences (whether it be good or bad) with a positive mind i may slip and fall from time to time. The progression I have made in the last year is the ability to ask for a hand up back up and admit there is a problem.Poo Pea


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

Poo Pea - that last sentence of your text is the most telling - the fact that you can ask for help speaks volumes and shows how much progress you have made - its being able to admit that we are none of us superhuman, we all have our weaknesses and foibles but being brave enough to own up to them is a huge strength in itself - power to you!!!Onwards and upwards definatelySue


----------



## 21185 (Dec 31, 2006)

Poo PeaI wouldn't worry about it right now. I was told the same thing about Klonopin for seizure/anti-anxiety disorders. I think it is more of a pychological dependance that can be tapered once you feel comfortable in doing so.Don't beat yourself up about it. The doctors can help you taper when you feel better. Never go off them cold turkey anyway. Some people need them for quite a bit before you are stabilized. Don't create more anxiety for yourself worrying about it. Now if you are taking more than the prescribed amount, that's a different story.


----------



## 21185 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes, they can be helpful. If you use them as prescribed and are under doctors care, then your okay.If I was concerned, I would talk to my doctor about tapering you down if you'd like to come off of them completely.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I quickly get accustomed to such things as well and I take something in its place for a day or two. Also if you've been taking 2-4 per day, you'll need to taper down.If you don't have a sleeping type drug, a benadryl or dramamine will work for a day or two until your body gets used to going to sleep.


----------

